# 52" Stud Drum caught on CPS 13' 8-12 custom



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Andrew K is the man...


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

good going Andrew


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Beast!


----------



## SAND CRUISER (Aug 4, 2012)

Super Freak on a Super rod! Congrats!!!


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice catch. Congratulations!


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks everyone. the rod kicked its @#[email protected] no doubt about it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!!! Great fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bigfish572 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great fish, never caught anything of that size. A Rock 32 inches, a couple years ago.


----------



## bjspearman04 (Mar 18, 2005)

Outstanding catch!


----------

